# Halo: Reach Tournament Poll



## Hiro (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to the tournament poll!

This is the *poll* for a Halo: Reach tournament that i will be doing. So vote in the poll, and post and say what you picked and if you want to join.

THE POLL IS OVER, SIGN UP AT http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?56863-Halo-Reach-Tournament-Sign-up!​


----------



## Tyler (Jan 15, 2011)

Some sort of team tournament, whether it's Team or multi-team.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for voting and posting, Tyler


----------



## Hiro (Jan 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 15, 2011)

i don't have it, so gonna refrain from voting, but i would say you need a larger number of people for teams to be feasible.  no clue how many people play this on here, there was a good amount, but i don't think enough for more than 2, maybe 3 teams.

either way, best of luck, hope it goes well.  *bump*


----------



## Hiro (Jan 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i don't have it, so gonna refrain from voting, but i would say you need a larger number of people for teams to be feasible.  no clue how many people play this on here, there was a good amount, but i don't think enough for more than 2, maybe 3 teams.
> 
> either way, best of luck, hope it goes well.  *bump*



thanks psycho, always helpful


----------



## Mino (Jan 15, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Some sort of team tournament, whether it's Team or multi-team.


 
What this man said.

Edit - Come to think of it, some sort of partner game may make more sense.  2v2v2v2 sounds fun.  If we do do 4v4, please incorporate CTF and Assault!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 15, 2011)

I would say that multi-team would be the best way to go.  And if it is going to be multi-team than I need a partner, any takers? : )


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 15, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Come to think of it, some sort of partner game may make more sense.  2v2v2v2 sounds fun.  If we do do 4v4, please incorporate CTF and Assault!


 that'd be the best way to go, imo.  just sounds like it'd be intense and fun, and doubt there's enough to make the teams much bigger.
that and the bread and butter 4-member team.


----------



## Pear (Jan 15, 2011)

FFA sounds best to me.


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 15, 2011)

Sure I'll sign up.

Gamertag:BloodyMudkip28 Team


----------



## Mino (Jan 15, 2011)

Pear said:


> FFA sounds best to me.


 
BOOOO.


----------



## Pear (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't have anyone for a team. :c


----------



## Mino (Jan 15, 2011)

Pear said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't have anyone for a team. :c


 
I don't think that's really a problem.  We're all friends here.

(Not in the XBL sense, that is)


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 15, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I don't think that's really a problem.  We're all friends here.
> 
> (Not in the XBL sense, that is)


 and if not, it'd be a great way to make a least one new friend.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 15, 2011)

I voted Multiteam. But teambased nonetheless.

Also, I call trevor. :3


----------



## PaJami (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in, but I'd prefer free for all instead of teams. Anything's fine, but FFA's my favorite!


----------



## Mino (Jan 15, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I voted Multiteam. But teambased nonetheless.
> 
> Also, I call trevor. :3


 
Remember last time TBT had a Halo thing.  We kicked so much ass.

The proof.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 15, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Remember last time TBT had a Halo thing.  We kicked so much ass.
> 
> The proof.


 
I do. Was good times.

I love that picture too.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

The teams will be picked randomly so there's no point in teaming up already ^^'

Also, it's a tie between 2 Team tournament and Multi-team tournament. Keep voting, folks!


----------



## Hiro (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump >

I only need one more vote (well 2 if 2 persons vote for FFA) until i can start the sign-up thread ^^


----------



## Trundle (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd play. I voted Multi Team.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 17, 2011)

Then you should post here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?56863-Halo-Reach-Tournament-Sign-up!

Can a mod please close this?


----------



## Hiro (Jan 17, 2011)

Nvm..


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 26, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Remember last time TBT had a Halo thing.  We kicked so much ass.
> 
> The proof.


 
i lol'ed, how did you get the photo?


----------

